# Java Moss



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

If I wanted to put Java Moss in my 60-gallon aquarium, would there be any way of stopping it from taking over my entire tank or should I not even attempt it?

If I can't use the moss, what other kind of plant can I use that will cover surfaces without suffocating everything else?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO java moss is sort of slow-growing, and if it gets out of hand, you just grab handfuls out and sell them or throw them away.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

emc7 said:


> IMO java moss is sort of slow-growing, and if it gets out of hand, you just grab handfuls out and sell them or throw them away.


Really? I heard that it is really difficult to control. I take care of all my plants but it's hard since my tank is so tall, so I didn't want it if it was going to be out of hand easily.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How strong is your light? It grows slowly in low-light, so it might be good for the bottom of a tall tank. But it could tangle around other plants. Can you give it its own area with a rock or driftwood to grow-on?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, also I have a fry tank [10-gallon] that I am setting up. Are there plants besides Java Moss that are good for fry? From what I am reading around the interwebz, Java Moss is best. What do you all think?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

emc7 said:


> How strong is your light? It grows slowly in low-light, so it might be good for the bottom of a tall tank. But it could tangle around other plants. Can you give it its own area with a rock or driftwood to grow-on?


I honestly don't know what my lighting is. I bought my aquarium and there were lights already in the hood. I suppose I should buy some higher ones for my plants. I have quite a few of them and hope to get a lot more...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

naja grass is good for fry too. & hornwort. Any plant with lots of hiding places. But java moss is excellent for fry.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Floating bundles of Anachris is pretty good I found out for fry, but that was just my experince


----------

